
Show HN: Including Mapbox GL into your neo.mjs app (desktop only) - tobiu
https://neomjs.github.io/pages/node_modules/neo.mjs/dist/production/apps/covid/index.html#mainview=mapboxglmap
======
tobiu
what to look for:
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/neomjs/pages/master/resour...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/neomjs/pages/master/resources/images/mapboxgl.png)

=> a massive worker ping pong game

the performance feels extremely good, especially zooming in and out deeply
(e.g. use the country selector dropdown multiple times while being zoomed in
deeply somewhere.

using chrome 80 you can see the code like in the screenshot (no builds):
[https://neomjs.github.io/pages/node_modules/neo.mjs/apps/cov...](https://neomjs.github.io/pages/node_modules/neo.mjs/apps/covid/index.html#mainview=mapboxglmap)

------
tobiu
demo video: [https://youtu.be/7dnVUchs6VU](https://youtu.be/7dnVUchs6VU)

